# Bmx race



## Schaltfreude (9. Mai 2009)

da ich keine beitrag gefundren hab der sich nur damit beschäftigt mach ich mal einen auf

ich hab auch gleich ne frage und zwar welches komplettbike unter 500 euro würdet ihr für bmx race empfehlen?

*2008 Supercross ICON Pro
**2009 Redline Proline Pro
**2009 MCS Tracer Pro*
*2009 DK TRACER PRO
**2009 Intense Race Pro*
*2009 GT Power Series Pro

mal ne kleine auswahl meinerseits was sagter dazu?
*


----------



## Schildi (10. Mai 2009)

ha cool damit beschäftige ich mich auch gerade 
finde das redline echt schick 
will mir evtl auch so n kleines geschoss aufbauen 


was auch nich schlecht wär mal nen paar online shops wo man entsprechende race teile bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheeta (10. Mai 2009)

Wirklich etwas falsch machen kann man mit keinen, versuch mal die Raeder auch zu fahren... Habe eigentlich nie GT gefahren z.B., weil die Geometrie irgendwie nicht meiner war.



Schildi schrieb:


> will mir evtl auch so n kleines geschoss aufbauen


Von Kosten her, eigentlich nicht so interessant wenn man nicht unbedingt z.B. S&M Slam Bar, DXR Kurbeln, usw. "muss".



Schildi schrieb:


> was auch nich schlecht wär mal nen paar online shops wo man entsprechende race teile bekommt.


http://www.danscomp.com/
http://americancycle.com/

Teilweise kann man Teile guenstiger beziehen von online MTB retailers, wie Bremse, Headset, usw...


----------



## holmar (10. Mai 2009)

http://www.oldschoolbmx.de/epages/15513768.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/15513768/Categories/Komplettr%C3%A4der/Race
die könnten auch noch interesant für euch sein


----------



## Schaltfreude (10. Mai 2009)

wer eine kreditkarte besitzt sollte mal in uk-onlineshops stöbern den dank der rezession dort sind die preise dermaßen vom im keller.
ABER vergesst nicht die umrechnung von Pfund in Euro!!!


----------



## Schaltfreude (10. Mai 2009)

*USA:*
www.raceplacebmx.com
www.jrbicycles.com
*Deutschland:*
www.mk-bikeshop.de
*England:*
www.billybilslandcycles.co.uk
www.wiggle.co.uk
www.alansbmx.com


----------



## Schaltfreude (10. Mai 2009)

welches gewicht sollte ein bmx race bike den nicht überschreiten?


----------



## holmar (10. Mai 2009)

15kg?
inzwischen gibts ja genug freestyle karren unter 9kg also solltest du vielleicht mit nem race bmx so unter 11 bleiben. je nachdem wie viel geld du investieren willst. würd ich persönlich so schätzen


----------



## Schaltfreude (10. Mai 2009)

das UMF Brad Race wiegt 10,35 Kg, bei allen anderen finde ich keine gewichtsangaben ...


----------



## Schaltfreude (13. Mai 2009)

bmx race oder 4x?
was sagt ihr


----------



## holmar (14. Mai 2009)

würd ich von der strecke abhängig machen. und mal ehrlich die meisten strecken gehen eher in richtung bmx. hinzu kommt der finanzielle aspekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaltfreude (19. Mai 2009)

stimmt aber mit nem 4x bike kann ich auch noch so fahren und komme voran, bei 20 zoll brauch ich da länger xD


----------



## holmar (19. Mai 2009)

das würd ich persönlich unter gewohnheit setzen. ein bmx ist mit sicherheit nicht das bester gerät um nem marathon zu fahren aber ein paar kilometer kannst du damit trotzdem fahren. und ob n reines 4x bike viel komfortabler ist als ein bmx bezweifel ich ehrlich gesagt. nur weils ne schaltung hat kannst du damit nicht unbedingt besser längere strecken fahren. zumindest meiner meinung nach


----------



## Gringo_30 (21. Mai 2009)

Hi Jungs!!

Ich überleg auch grad mir ein BMX zu kaufen. Wird die 24''-Klasse immer noch so belächelt? 
Bin selbst auch scho bissl älter..also so cruisen fänd ich eigentlich nich schlecht. Will aber auch scho Race fahren. Hier in der Gegend gibt so einige strecken. Das andere is nix mehr für meine alte Knochen. Die brechen zu schnell glaub ich.  Will aber auch nich ausgelacht werden mit meinem bike.  
Dabei muss man sagen ich bin 185cm klein, und wieg so um die 80kg. Auf so mini Rädern (z.B.18'') fühl ich mich ganz gewiss nich wohl. Also min. 20''!! 

BTW: was issn 4x klasse?? Hab ich bisher noch nirgendwo gelesen.  

Grüße


----------



## Hertener (21. Mai 2009)

Wie alt bisse denn?


----------



## Schildi (22. Mai 2009)

danke erst mal

4X ist 4mann rennen mit 26" auf bmx ähnlichen strecken 
http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1008002/nissan-uci-mtb-world-cup-vallnord-4x-final-men?page=2

was haltet ihr denn von dem kuwahara optisch auf jeden ne überlegung


----------



## Gringo_30 (22. Mai 2009)

Hertener schrieb:


> Wie alt bisse denn?




30. Ich würde gleich bei den senioren starten...muahahaha...:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gringo_30 (22. Mai 2009)

Schildi schrieb:


> danke erst mal
> 
> 4X ist 4mann rennen mit 26" auf bmx ähnlichen strecken
> http://freecaster.tv/mtb/1008002/nissan-uci-mtb-world-cup-vallnord-4x-final-men?page=2
> ...



Ah danke für die aufklärung. Des hat aber jetzt irgendwie wirklich gar nix mehr mit bmx zu tun. Oder seh ich das falsch? Wer will schon suspension!?  Für mich is das ein Gruppen downhill mtb race.


----------



## Hertener (22. Mai 2009)

> 30


----------



## Romster77 (26. Mai 2009)

Gringo_30 schrieb:


> 30. Ich würde gleich bei den senioren starten...muahahaha...:




Hallo,

super da ist ja noch einer. Ich habe auch erst im letzten Jahr mit Bmx Race 24 Zoll also Cruiser angefangen. Bin 31 Jahre alt. Ich finde es recht interessant und Cruiser wird nicht so belächelt wie Du es eventuell denkst. Habe mich gleich einem Verein zugewendet und bin sogar  bei den Senioren 1 im Bundesligarennen mitgefahren. Hat Spass gemacht, man kommt super dort aus und alle freuen sich wenn jemand neues auftaucht. Bei Deiner Größe würde ich zum Cruiser tentieren, am besten ist es selber mal irgendwo zu Testen. Eventuell hast Du ja eine möglichkeit auf einer Bahn mal so etwas aus zu Probieren. Wo kommst Du denn her?
Vielleicht kann ich Dir da weiter helfen.

Gehe mal am besten auf *www.bmx-lounge.com*

Mfg.Roman


----------



## Gringo_30 (27. Mai 2009)

Ich wohn in Remseck. Das is gleich neben Kornwestheim. Glaub die kleine,große RegulaRunge kommt hier aus meiner Nachbarschaft. Auch noch so einige Elite-Fahrer scheinen hier aus der Kante zu kommen. War letztens auf nem Rennen in Kornwestheim. Fand die Senioren 1 voll lahm.  Vielleicht wars denen auch zu heiss. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Romster77 (27. Mai 2009)

Gringo_30 schrieb:


> Ich wohn in Remseck. Das is gleich neben Kornwestheim. Glaub die kleine,große RegulaRunge kommt hier aus meiner Nachbarschaft. Auch noch so einige Elite-Fahrer scheinen hier aus der Kante zu kommen. War letztens auf nem Rennen in Kornwestheim. Fand die Senioren 1 voll lahm.  Vielleicht wars denen auch zu heiss. Keine Ahnung.




Hey ich bin im Verein von Kornwestheim, komme aber aus Heidenheim 90 Km davon entfernt. Mag sein das die Jungs da auf dem Rennen etwas auf easy gemacht haben. Beim Baden Württemberg Cup geht es entspannter zu. Sieht alles etwas langsamer aus wie es ist

Wenn Du es mal Testen willst, kannst Du ja mal beim Training einfach hin gehen und Probe fahren. Alle sind ganz nett und geben Dir auch Tipps usw. 

Auf Bmx Kornwestheim bekommst Du alle Infos.


Wir Senioren freuen uns immer auf neue Leute....

Gruß Roman


----------



## Gringo_30 (27. Mai 2009)

LOOL!

90km ist echt ein ganz schönes Stückchen. 

Joa hat mich auch gewundert, dass die da so langgeeiert sind. Bmx rennen hab ich ein bissl anders im Kopf. Sicher gibts 30jährige die verdammt fit sind und nich so langeiern.  Im letzten Rennen war ein Kerl der mal bissl das Bike hat fliegen lassen. Leider nur die Startgerade. egal war trotzdem witzig.  

Jo auf der Seite von dem Club war ich schon. Brauch jetzt aber erstmal ein Bike mit dem ich fahren kann/will. Das ganze zweimal weil meine Freundin will auch.


----------

